# handy chord chart



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

http://www.mmissary.com/guitar~1.gif


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

handy indeed. thanks


----------



## bobh (Oct 16, 2009)

Cool Thanks


----------

